# Rotund Adult Fine Spot Leuc



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

All my experience with keeping frogs is raising them up from tads or froglets, so I'm able to carefully monitor supplements, feedings, general care, etc. Recieved this adult Fine Spot Leuc earlier this week and it looks either overfed or possibly has an underlying health condition.

The frog is alert and active. Haven't observed it eating yet. Will try offering flies this weekend. I would greatly appreciate some feedback and/or guidance!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

She has good carriage. Upright with tight tuck to her hindlegs. 

I think there is an excellent chance she is just a Big Lady full of flies and ovaries.


----------



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

Kmc said:


> She has good carriage. Upright with tight tuck to her hindlegs.
> 
> I think there is an excellent chance she is just a Big Lady full of flies and ovaries.


Thanks Kmc, can always count on your expertise! I'll be monitoring this frog closely in quarantine. Haven't lost a frog yet in my 4 years of keeping them, won't start now!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Aw thanks nice of you to say.

But Boston, if i were to make one precautionary it would be to keep her protected from a temp drop at night in case she was chilled in transit on a full stomach. Just until you are reassured by her eating and behaviors. Maybe keep the heat on in room, house. 75 ish. There are other means but ambient room temps are safest and easiest to control most find.

Its just a precautionary that i would do that may not be relevant to your case but certainly can do no harm.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Shes got fat thighs. I think its good you got her, in your care.


----------



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

Kmc said:


> But Boston, if i were to make one precautionary it would be to keep her protected from a temp drop at night in case she was chilled in transit on a full stomach. Just until you are reassured by her eating and behaviors.


That's a good call. There was some stool in the shipping container, so hopefully there's no problem with bowel movements. I'll take your advice and keep the temps comfortable and stable while keeping a close eye on the frog the next few weeks.


----------



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

Quick update here. Very careful monitoring of temps, humidity, and feeding and this frog looks better. Seems this frog just needed to go on a bit of a diet.

Fed three consecutive days after receiving to get insight on appetite and energy level, ~10 flies each day supplemented with Repashy Calcium Plus. 

Then let frog fast for 5 days! Resumed light feeding every other day. Should be ready to move out of quarantine in a week or so. We still thinking this frog is female? I do see some cleavage in chest region when sitting, but back arch and toepads seem more male to me. Thanks again, Kmc, for the guidance/reassurance.


----------

